# replacing oil pan?



## LONGBALL123 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a crack in the oil pan and need to replace it. anyone replaced theirs? Looks like I need to remove a lot of other things brfore I can even get to the pan. Its a 95 v-6 king cab. any tips before I dig in?


----------



## terdybukrat (Oct 4, 2004)

Been a while but I believe you'll have to drop the front driveshaft, differential, and crossmember. Strongly suggest a repair manual. Might need to look under the section of pulling the engine to get the info. The 4x4 oil pan requires lots of time. Good luck.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

If it is a 4WD, then check out this oil pan procedure article. Lots of other good stuff on that website, too. 

How To- Remove and Replace Engein Oil Pan. - Topic Powered by Social Strata

There are free downloadable factory service manuals, too.


----------



## LONGBALL123 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys I ended up pulling the motor and swaping the pans out. I found it was easier than pulling everything below it. call me crazy but i think it went faster.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Pulling the motor is the quickest, easiest way to change the pan.


----------



## LONGBALL123 (Dec 27, 2009)

yep......................


----------

